# DSDS: Pietro und Sarah fliegen zu „Wetten, dass…?“



## Mandalorianer (31 Mai 2011)

*DSDS: Pietro und Sarah fliegen zu „Wetten, dass…?“
Das Liebespaar fliegt zu Thomas Gottschalk nach Mallorca​*


*Es ist das letzte Mal, dass Thomas Gottschalk zu „Wetten, dass…?“ *nach Mallorca einlädt. Am 18. Juni 2011 fliegt also alles, was Rang und Namen hat auf die Balearen-Insel, um sich von dem Moderator zu verabschieden. Auch die DSDS-Stars Pietro Lombardi und Sarah Engels sind mit von der Partie – und werden sogar ein romantisches Duett performen.

Wir freuen uns schon riesig auf die Show und fiebern dem Auftritt der beiden Verliebten entgegen. Ihr Mentor Dieter Bohlen wird auch auf der Couch sitzen und das singende Paar kräftig unterstützen. Unsere einzige Sorge: Hoffentlich blamiert sich Pietro nicht schon wieder, indem er merkwürdige Kommentare von sich gibt. Doch Dieter und Sarah helfen ihm da sicherlich etwas.

Neben den drei DSDS-Stars kommen auch zahlreiche andere Promis: Jennifer Lopez, Cameron Diaz, Sebastian Vettel, Kevin James und Heidi Klum werden alle ebenfalls auf der Couch Platz nehmen. Wir freuen uns schon auf ein tolles „Wetten, dass…?“-Highlight auf Mallorca.

MF


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (31 Mai 2011)

Pietro ist halt .... ein wenig einfacher gestrickt


----------



## congo64 (17 Juni 2011)

freue mich auf Sarah


----------



## Franky70 (18 Juni 2011)

Boah...da ist aber eine Armee von Babes dabei. 
Jennifer Lopez, Cameron Diaz, Heidi Klum...Sarah Engels...das kann man sich allein wegen der Mädels angucken (wegen der Wetten schaue ich das sowieso nie ). 

Hmmm...ob Heidi verrät, dass sie die Nachfolgerin von Thommy wird?! 
Gerüchte in der Richtung gibts ja genug...mal schauen.

Was Pietro angeht...seit diesem anderen Typen...Menowin...glaube ich, dass sich DSDS der Resozialisierung von Problemjugendlichen angenommen hat...


----------

